# Minimum height requirement for conduit body's outdoors



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

As long as you are above grade, and/or the thing is accessible, you are good to go.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Vince81 said:


> Is there a minimum height requirement for conduit body's entering a residential garage. I tried lookin in chapter 3 of 2008 nec and couldn't find it.



don't know of one in the NEC (for non-hazardous location)

however, there may be an unrelated building code issue. best to check with your inspector/ahj.


----------



## Vince81 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Keep it out of the snow. Regular or shovelled.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've unearthed LBs many times, the stupid will never understand they are not meant for direct burial and thats where the extra work comes into play to fit a 90 in.


----------

